# INR monitoring.



## daniel (Jan 16, 2009)

I work for a Family Practice. Seeking more input on the following codes. I believe the Practice I work for has this equipement. But we do it inhouse. How do these following HCPCS codes apply. And does anyone know the reimbursement.

Thank You
Daniel,CPC











G0248: Demonstration, prior to initial use, of home INR monitoring for patient with either mechanical heart valve(s), chronic atrial fibrillation, or venous thromboembolism who meets Medicare coverage criteria, under the direction of a physician; includes: face-to-face demonstration of use and care of the INR monitor, obtaining at least one blood sample, provision of instructions for reporting home INR test results, and documentation of patient ability to perform testing prior to its use.

G0248: Demonstrate use home INR mon
Long Descriptor G0249: Provision of test materials and equipment for home INR monitoring of patient with either mechanical heart valve(s), chronic atrial fibrillation, or venous thromboembolism who meets Medicare coverage criteria; includes provision of materials for use in the home and reporting of test results to physician; not occurring more frequently than once a week

G0249: Provide INR test mater/equipment


G0250: Physician review, interpretation, and patient management of home INR testing for a patient with either mechanical heart valve(s), chronic atrial fibrillation, or venous thromboembolism who meets Medicare coverage criteria; includes face-to-face verification by the physician that the patient uses the device in the context of the management of the anticoagulation


----------



## non_ee (Jan 20, 2009)

*INR Monitoring*

I work at a residency center and we have a pharmacist on staff that 
follows INR and does all the teaching. Can I bill that out under 
him?


----------

